# Woman strip searched after flight on 9/11 sues



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 23, 2013)

> DETROIT (AP) — A woman who says she was ethnically targeted for a strip search at Detroit Metropolitan Airport filed a lawsuit Tuesday against an airline and federal transportation officials.


http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/news-national/20130124/strip.searched.woman.sues/


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 24, 2013)

I remember reading about this right after it happened. Is there any kind of statute of limitations on the suit? I'm surprised she didn't file it a long time ago.


----------

